
Mocker: A crappy imitation of Docker, written in 100% Python - infodroid
https://github.com/tonybaloney/mocker
======
bartkmq
There's also Bocker, a minimalistic Docker implementation in 100 lines of
bash¹.

[1]: [https://github.com/p8952/bocker](https://github.com/p8952/bocker)

------
lez
I'd prefer Rocker, a Docker written in Rust :)

~~~
jraph
Or Gocker, an implementation of Docker in go...

~~~
nhumrich
Wouldnt that just be, Docker?

~~~
jraph
Yes, that was the point :-)

------
tonybaloney
I presented the thinking and summary of this at PyCon AU. Here is a recording
of the talk -- [https://youtu.be/I326bpbdvJo](https://youtu.be/I326bpbdvJo) \-
(tonybaloney)

------
orf
This is great, and the code is particularly easy to follow and quite Pythonic.
Nice!

------
1000units
"Damn the fools, Docker is so much more than cgroups and chroot! [I just
reimplemented the rest in two days]."

